# Grading a superelevated roadway



## mattcourage (Apr 13, 2010)

I am a surveyor and we are in the process of grading the approach roadway up to the abutment before a multi-span bridge. most of the roadway is superelevated and so far all of my grade stakes have been layed out pretty much the same way i would have laid out a road with a typical crown, and cross section. the contractor then said something about setting up "high lines" or something to that effect to do the finished grading. it seemed to me it was just a string line that projects the grade of the road to a certain distance left and right, disregarding any breaks in grade for the shoulder, or where the grade breaks to meet the existing ground. I don't know if this makes any sense, i just want to know if that term is correct....."high lines" and if it is not, what would you call it?


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

Everyone seems to have their own "lingo" when it comes to site stakes. I have never heard "high line", but my guess would be they are wanting all of the grades marked as a cut of "x" consistently across the board. This way they can still check grade if the stakes get covered etc. 

Typically the site staking is offset so as to not interfere with the work, but maybe this is different?? Anyone else have an explanation!!!!:laughing:


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

knock em all over and make em restake it


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I talked with a couple of Dirt Pushers that have some serious hiway/road building experience today and asked about "high lines". They hadn't heard of the term. As cexcavation said it may be local lingo. I am not a road builder but I can't imaging the use of string for any project with heavy equipment running around.


----------



## Blas (Jan 29, 2008)

I wonder if they are referring to a string system like the curb installers use for their curb machines???? I guess I have never heard the term "high lines" before and I have done plenty of highway work. :laughing: Learn something new every day.


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

Could "high lines" be slang for blue tops?


----------



## cexcavation (Apr 17, 2008)

S.R.E. said:


> Could "high lines" be slang for blue tops?


Could "Blue Tops" be slang for Budweiser bottles?????:laughing:

Again, lingo is a funny thing, and I have no idea what a blue top is any more than a high line!!!!:w00t:


----------



## S.R.E. (Apr 8, 2010)

Around here "Blue Tops" are hubs placed by surveyors for top of crushed rock. They mark them with blue whiskers and paint them blue hence the term blue tops. So basically you have your road staked, then you build it to top of gravel base. Spread some crushed and get it close then they come in and give you blue tops for the top of crushed. If you have a good grader operator (not me) they can get it so close that they scrape off the blue paint and still leave the hub. It's been a while since I've seen it done because a lot of guys now use their own GPS instruments.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

cexcavation said:


> Could "Blue Tops" be slang for Budweiser bottles?????:laughing:
> 
> Again, lingo is a funny thing, and I have no idea what a blue top is any more than a high line!!!!:w00t:


Ask any grader operator and they will tell you.


----------



## Dozerman56 (Dec 11, 2009)

Never heard the term, and yes, in my younger days I walked many a mile running stringline for a fine grading operation. Just ask him what the h he's talking about. Most of us ground pounders don't bite.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

cexcavation said:


> Could "Blue Tops" be slang for Budweiser bottles?????:laughing:


no, actually, blue tops are the babes in the blue "sometimes" tops that rino emails to me daily....that young man has a breast fetish, lemme tell ya


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

day

Sounds like he emails you some interesting "research" material. May have to try to get on that list.:whistling


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Anybody who wants on that list, PM me your e-mail address :jester:


----------



## Concrete John (Apr 9, 2010)

I've heard 'em called "highlines"(been a long while though) for finish grade>>> grader operator run his turntable/ blade(little whip w/ a spring mount to run the line) on the string line , most use gps , but to each there own . Whatever gets the job done.....Right the 1st time.


----------

